

Dark Side of the Moon arranged for the NES - machrider
http://rainwarrior.thenoos.net/music/moon8.html

======
petercooper
While we're at it, I want to recommend.. <http://8bitcollective.com/>

It's a chiptune media sharing/community site. Very clean design and everything
on there is Creative Commons licensed (so you can use stuff from there in your
non-commercial podcasts, videos, presentations, and so on). There are some
really good tracks on there too (and some crap, naturally).

------
aidenn0
Now we just need The Wizard of Oz implemented with the NES graphics chip!

------
delano
I love this stuff!

If you like it, you could also check out 8bit Weezer:
<http://www.ptesquad.com/more/pte018.html>

And for NES specifically check out The Advantage Band. Two guitars, bass, and
drums covering NES songs _perfectly_. They released two albums on 5RC and
toured a few times but they haven't been active for a couple years. Here's a
little Contra "Alien's Lair & Boss Music":

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKBtcto6ebI>

------
mootothemax
_Why_ does this exist? I can't tell if I love the retro less-than-MIDI or hate
it :-)

I think I might be pining for the Moog Cookbook:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJwKaGaSAjE>

Edit: How could I forget, The Dub Side of the Moon:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaR4fsUeTVY>

~~~
dmoney
This exists because there's a subculture that does that:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiptune>

------
anthonyb
Funny that the download is 57MB - for something that would probably have fit
in a 32KB cartridge with room to spare.

I guess that's progress for you :)

------
code_duck
Too bad they didn't arrange it for the C64 or Sega Master System... the NES
had the poorest sound quality.

~~~
lanstein
I think that's kind of the point.

~~~
code_duck
The SMS and C64 were 8 bit systems, though too, solidly from the same
generation as the NES. They don't strongly outclass the NES, just enough that
the music is more enjoyable.

Compare Skate or Die on NES to the C64 version - the title song is so much
more rockin'. Or any NES RPG to Phantasy Star or Ys for the SMS... the
difference is profound.

------
kylec
Slightly off topic, but does anyone know where I can get the 8-bit music
featured on the Engadget podcast?

~~~
sp332
Just look at the "Music" link on each episode page.
[http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/20/engadget-
podcast-188-03-2...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/20/engadget-
podcast-188-03-20-2010/) has Castor's "Green Hill Zone" and a link to the
album page on 8-bit Collective
[http://8bitcollective.com/music/Castor/SONIC+-+Green+Hill+Zo...](http://8bitcollective.com/music/Castor/SONIC+-+Green+Hill+Zone+\(Cover\)/)

------
teeja
I can imagine making something that cheesy-sounding for a lark; I can't
imagine making it on Famitracker.

